# Milkybar concentrate



## bjorncoetsee (29/12/17)

Anyone know of a concentrate that tastes like milkybar?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (29/12/17)

I’d start with TFA white chocolate or FW white chocolate. 
LB has a fantastic white chocolate but it also has peppermint, hopefully they bring out a plain version soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (29/12/17)

Flv also has a WC but haven’t tried it yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

